# won't put weight on legs



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm asking on behalf of a friend who has a 10 month old baby girl born at 36 weeks, who won't put any weight on her legs at all.  When she's lifted up she won't straighten her legs or put her feet down to the floor, if anything she hitches her knees up into the 'froggy' position . 
My friend is very worried that she's not developing normally.  
In all other respects she's hitting all the right milestones and has developed much like our other babies the same age, she's a good weight for a prem girl, she eats fine, drinks fine, babbles and has other good motor skills and she can sit up really well (and has done for few months now.)  her mum is a primary school teacher and big on interaction and stimulation, so it's not for lack of encouragement.  We just think she's a little princess who isn't ready to move yet and happy to sit and have stuff brought to her!

Should she worry?
Any ideas?

thanks,
Claire


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Clare

As you know babies do things at different stages..if she is fine with all of her other milestones then Im sure she is fine.

To be honest..it would be best for your friend to see her HV so that she can see for herself what is happening.

Is she being followed up by the hosp??

Jxx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks Jeanette
yes she has frequent checks because she was prem, and has had hip scans etc as standard, but these were all  early on.  she asked our HV about it , she suggested playing at making footprints and going swimming, all of which she does, but her legs really won't bear any weight.  It does look like she just doesn't want to do it just yet but she does actively resist putting her feet down, whereas all the babies I know, even if not crawling or walking yet,  will let you bounce them on your knee.  She was just so worried about it - and had one of those tearful mum moments - I thought I'd ask you as you always have such sound advice!  

thanks
C x


----------

